# Making jug lines out of swim noodles



## Jerome (Jan 20, 2014)

Just looking for suggestions. Should I cap both ends of pvc or not?


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

yes if not they will fill with water....many put a piece of rebar in them so they stand up better......
but personally.....why do you ll love to do extra work?
2 liter jugs work great and not a lot of work.....plus if you know somebody who drinks soda...they are cheap 0.00 cents....what a deal.


----------



## jax (Dec 1, 2012)

I've tried many different set ups, from 1 leter soda jugs to store baught jugs and I like the ones that are homemage the best. Cappping both ends gave me my best results. I made some with rebar and some without, both catch fish. The noodles are easier for me to store and keep up with. Use what ever you enjoy.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

I've seen a few different setups, but a sliding weight and capping works best for me. 18" PVC and white foam


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I cap both ends, and put reflective tape on the end opposite of the line. Night fishing.

However, I do not use the rebar. If you have a decent fish, you'll know it. All though the rebar lets you know that you've had a bite, it also lets all the fish theives know there is a fish on!


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

a short piece of 4" pvc liteweight drain pipe with a 4" noodle couple inches longer than pvc. Pipe easy to tag and date, wrap line around exposed noodle stickin out 1 end, easy to transport in ice chest. Any color now ok (orange only for commercial) Weight, cheap, piece of 1 1/2" pvc, drill hole for line and fill desired depth with sakcrete.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Simple noodles are easy & cheap. Straiten a wire coat hanger, cut the twisted ends off. Fold it in half and bend the ends out and up. Cut the pool noodle so it fits and leaves some coat hanger "loop" exposed. Tie on your line & go. If the fish is active at all, you'll see it. I've also wrapped reflector tape on the noodles for night juggin.

I haven't made them in years but I have problems finding the white pool noodles.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

nikki said:


> a short piece of 4" pvc liteweight drain pipe with a 4" noodle couple inches longer than pvc. Pipe easy to tag and date, wrap line around exposed noodle stickin out 1 end, easy to transport in ice chest. Any color now ok (orange only for commercial) Weight, cheap, piece of 1 1/2" pvc, drill hole for line and fill desired depth with sakcrete.


Unless it's changed overnight, they need to be white, for noncommercial use.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wett'n my Hooks said:


> Unless it's changed overnight, they need to be white, for noncommercial use.


That was my understanding...


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Must be white for non-commercial, have information tag, and the date they are set up to keep the law off your back


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Everyone comes up with their own design, I buy whatever color noodle I can find and wrap them with white duct tape(yes I'm an old *******). I make mine 5 inches long and don't cap either end.I drill a small hole thru the PVC and stick a piece of #10 ground wire thru it and bend it parallell with the pipe. I drill the hole close to one end and tie my line to the grd wire.It floats flat and stands straight up when a fish gets on it. They are cheap and easy.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Youtube has some good videos on several styles. I tried the rebar deal but I wouldn't next time. White duct tape covers any color noodle and provides the place to write the name and date. I like them because I can store them in an old 5 gal. bucket. You might check to see if white is still mandatory.

SG2


----------



## yakinhoot (Jan 21, 2012)

*Pre made from wal mart*

I myself just buy the premade ones from wal mart. Call me lazy if ya wish, lol.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

I go to the fish market and lie to my wife about going fishing but that's a different subject......er....x wife.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

what color's can you use ? I have seen different color's at dollar stores.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

They have to be white but if you buy white duct tape and wrap them you're good plus you can write your name on them and the re date them every 10 days.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

bigdaddy67 said:


> what color's can you use ? I have seen different color's at dollar stores.


Are some of us getting so lazy that you wont even read the comments in the same thread you are posting?

Must be white, although probably will change on sept 1. I use white duct tape to wrap them, like previously stated. It works great. I used rebar as well but found out it is unneccesary, and will end up flagging with big waves. I use no weight under the float just 5/0 circle and bait. The bait and hook will sink the bait just fine. Yes cap both ends. I use about 6' of line and half hitch it to whatever depth I want.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

I did read your post after I posted about what color to use. but thanks for the info.i am trying to rig up a 4 jug line system using 550 cord about 6 ft apart.on the length I will use 6 ft lengths of 50 lbs test line that I have.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

bigdaddy67 said:


> I did read your post after I posted about what color to use. but thanks for the info.i am trying to rig up a 4 jug line system using 550 cord about 6 ft apart.on the length I will use 6 ft lengths of 50 lbs test line that I have.


A four jugline system? If you are attaching them together you are gonna end up with a mess. Rig them up each seperatly with a single hook.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> A four jugline system? If you are attaching them together you are gonna end up with a mess. Rig them up each seperatly with a single hook.


 going to do just that


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

bigdaddy67 said:


> going to do just that


I would also make alot more than 4. I usually put out about 20-25 at a time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I would also make alot more than 4. I usually put out about 20-25 at a time.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


 I made about 5 for now. money can go so far when unemployed to a certain degree.


----------



## swiftboot (May 29, 2012)

if you want white noodle material you can get it from rockland outdoors fishingnoodle.com in lumberton tx.a 12 piece pack will make around 60 noodles.16 noodles will fit in a milk crate.


----------

